# Explain blast/cruise to me.



## Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

I hear the term a lot and I think I have a small idea about it but could someone explain blasting and cruising to me? What is it, what's the purpose, who is it good for and not good for, examples, etc.


----------



## animal87 (Jan 4, 2014)

A cruise should be 250mg of test only to try to let the body get back to normal between blasts( periods of higher doses).  

It essentially replaces pct  for test. If you are to the age you already need trt its a perfectly good idea. If you are young you need to pct and come off for a while, unless you want to be on trt for life and run the risk of several health issues.


----------



## Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

So blast would be your "typical" cycle, and the cruise would be your PCT except instead of a typical PCT it would just be test? Would the cruise be the same amount of time as a conventional PCT?


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 4, 2014)

^^^ What he said.  Blast is a normal cycle, cruise is what you do in between cycles.  You have to give your body a break and not continuously run high levels of test.  Most cycle off completely and do PCT to restart their natural production, some opt for what amounts to TRT and just stay on at a low dose.  If you're young and have normal test production, this is probably a bad idea.  If you're old, have declining natural test, and not planning to have children in the future then it makes more sense.  If you're a professional competing athlete it might be a necessary evil to get where you want to be, but it will have life long implications


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 4, 2014)

Milo said:


> So blast would be your "typical" cycle, and the cruise would be your PCT except instead of a typical PCT it would just be test? Would the cruise be the same amount of time as a conventional PCT?



PCT is designed to restart your natural production, cruise just replaces it while keeping your natural production shut down.  Some guys, BIG PLers, etc will blast at 1-2 grams and cruise at 500mg.  Others will run a normal cycle for their blast, then cruise at or near TRT levels, usually 100-200mg/week


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 4, 2014)

The bottom line is Blast and Cruise means never come off, so your natural test production remains shut down.  The down side to this is after a year or two, your odds of restarting your natural production decrease significantly.  Like I said, if you have naturally low test and are considering TRT anyways, you have nothing to loose, but if your levels are good, you will kill them and likely need TRT if you want it or not


----------



## animal87 (Jan 4, 2014)

Milo said:


> So blast would be your "typical" cycle, and the cruise would be your PCT except instead of a typical PCT it would just be test? Would the cruise be the same amount of time as a conventional PCT?



Yes and more, however long someone would normally be off cycle=cruise     in a blast/cruise style.  Remember any amount of synthetic test is going to shut down the body  5000mg,  50mg it doesnt matter. The human body only normally produces enough to be measured in nano grams on its on.


----------



## Azog (Jan 4, 2014)

Blast is an all out cycle.
Cruise is not necessarily a TRT dose of Test only. It is whatever amount of gear you require to maintain your physique/strength while coming off blast doses. So for a giant **** BB or powerlifter, it will like be a bit heftier than 1-300mg of test and often includes other compounds.


----------



## Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Makes sense. Thanks guys.


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 4, 2014)

Blast and cruise this is what they promote over at GH15 to all the teeny bopper aesthetic ****s oops I mean guys/gals.
Oops shit

edit:why can I say shit but not kunts?


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 4, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> edit:why can I say shit but not kunts?



Fuk if I know.  Actually admin told me once, but I don't remember.  I think it had something to do with google.

But you can say c*u*nt if you want


----------



## Gt500face (Jan 4, 2014)

So a good friend I mine thinks he can cruise at 1 gram of test a week. I told him that he's a ****ing idiot and he's running some serious health risks. What type of health risks besides enlarged prostate could he possibly face?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 4, 2014)

Azog said:


> Blast is an all out cycle.
> Cruise is not necessarily a TRT dose of Test only. It is whatever amount of gear you require to maintain your physique/strength while coming off blast doses. So for a giant **** BB or powerlifter, it will like be a bit heftier than 1-300mg of test and often includes other compounds.



This, I know some that cruise on 1g of Test but they complete and are huge.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 4, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> So a good friend I mine thinks he can cruise at 1 gram of test a week. I told him that he's a ****ing idiot and he's running some serious health risks. What type of health risks besides enlarged prostate could he possibly face?



Some research suggest prostate cancer but to my knowledge it has never  been 100% proven yet,but IMO it still happens also risk of hypertension.In other words IMO you run a higher risk of a bunch of medical problems the higher the cruise dose is.I myself do blast and cruise,as many have mentioned above always run your Dr prescribed dose of TRT in between cycles,that's what I do anyway,just be careful
I


----------



## animal87 (Jan 4, 2014)

There are plenty of huge guys that cruise on just a regular trt dose. I don't understand the logic these days of cruising on huge doses and more than one compound that's just another blast a slightly smaller one but still a blast. Guys on a super pro level like the Olympia do that but theres almost no chance anyone on a forum is going to legitimately need to do that.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 4, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> So a good friend I mine thinks he can cruise at 1 gram of test a week. I told him that he's a ****ing idiot and he's running some serious health risks. What type of health risks besides enlarged prostate could he possibly face?



Ouch that's expensive. At a gram a week a 10 cc bottle of test 250 would last 2.5 weeks if my math is right. That's more of a blast to me.


----------



## powermaster (Jan 4, 2014)

So if I understand correct then trt is to maintain a natty  test level whatever that maybe. And cruise is to keep the gains you have made till u blast again.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 4, 2014)

I get that high dose cruise can have health risk but what I don't understand is how guys say trt is a health risk if you don't really need trt but its a health benefit for a guy who does need it?  I don't get it. If you are on trt, you are shut down completely. Why the **** does it matter if you need it or you don't. Playing field is level as soon as you are shut down.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 4, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I get that high dose cruise can have health risk but what I don't understand is how guys say trt is a health risk if you don't really need trt but its a health benefit for a guy who does need it?  I don't get it. If you are on trt, you are shut down completely. Why the **** does it matter if you need it or you don't. Playing field is level as soon as you are shut down.



Being hypogonadal is deemed a health risk. Going on TRT to address this issue is beneficial to your health. The person who goes on TRT and doesn't need to be on has made himself hypogonadal...the issue the former tries to address.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Being hypogonadal is deemed a health risk. Going on TRT to address this issue is beneficial to your health. The person who goes on TRT and doesn't need to be on has made himself hypogonadal...the issue the former tries to address.



this is why I pct


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 4, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> this is why I pct



Same here BB


----------



## DF (Jan 4, 2014)

I lost my gonads when I got married.  I got them back in the divorce but they were slightly damaged.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 4, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Being hypogonadal is deemed a health risk. Going on TRT to address this issue is beneficial to your health. The person who goes on TRT and doesn't need to be on has made himself hypogonadal...the issue the former tries to address.



I understand that. Not what I was talking about.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 4, 2014)

Being on TRT is not always healthy


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 4, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I understand that. Not what I was talking about.



What is it you're talking about?


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 4, 2014)

Im surrounded by health risks everyday....


----------



## j2048b (Jan 5, 2014)

Not to hijack this thread but have to also ask what the FUK bridging is in terms of this aas usage as well, i ubderstand blast n cruise as this is what lil j20 is gonna do once i get my bloods stable again, but is bridging then only using compounds to stay on cycle but bridge to another set of compounds and thus extend ur cycle?

So a mass cycle bridged into a cut or something like that??

And if so is it possible to bridge into something else and when done go straight back to a cruise??


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 5, 2014)

J20 said:


> Not to hijack this thread but have to also ask what the FUK bridging is in terms of this aas usage as well, i ubderstand blast n cruise as this is what lil j20 is gonna do once i get my bloods stable again, but is bridging then only using compounds to stay on cycle but bridge to another set of compounds and thus extend ur cycle?
> 
> So a mass cycle bridged into a cut or something like that??
> 
> And if so is it possible to bridge into something else and when done go straight back to a cruise??


imo if you are on trt,you can bridge from one cycle to another(watching bloods etc) say if you are going from a mass cycle to a cutting cycle,i would get bloods and see where you stand before you bridge into your other cycle,but only if you are on trt


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 5, 2014)

I wanna cruise on a g of test lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 5, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> I wanna cruise on a g of test lol


wow that would be alot of shots lol


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 7, 2014)

Milo said:


> I hear the term a lot and I think I have a small idea about it but could someone explain blasting and cruising to me? What is it, what's the purpose, who is it good for and not good for, examples, etc.



Blast=period of time with higher dosages

Cruise=period of time with smaller dosages

TRT=a "cruise" at 250mg or less per week

Pros blast on 4g's easy, cruising at 1.5-2g's..this all includes orals

I like to blast at 2g minimum and cruise at 1g minimum


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 7, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Blast=period of time with higher dosages
> 
> Cruise=period of time with smaller dosages
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, what does your Hdl typically look like during each of these phases?


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 8, 2014)

NeoPT said:


> Out of curiosity, what does your Hdl typically look like during each of these phases?



Everything stays within normal range

Only negative is Bp stays at hypertension levels..I got lisinopril for the BP. Not worth strokin out.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jan 8, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Everything stays within normal range
> 
> Only negative is Bp stays at hypertension levels..I got lisinopril for the BP. Not worth strokin out.






How is lisinopril working out? And how much are you taking?


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 10, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> How is lisinopril working out? And how much are you taking?



Can't even tell you're on anything for BP.

10mg/ed


----------



## Milo (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't even imagine 4g+.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 10, 2014)

Milo said:


> I can't even imagine 4g+.



Haha, I could-even tempting when the money is right.

I literally feel like a god on 2g test+1g deca.

I was 4 weeks in when, on Monday, I had my truck wreck-70mph, no seatbelt, 2 barrel rolls-

No injuries except bad quad soreness and stiff neck.

I still thank the amount of gear I was pushing to come out unscathed; that and my grip strength (and God-preciate it, bud).

All you want to do is **** and wreck shit. Temper stays in check because you feel so superior it's petty to get mad at the weaklings.

Maybe it's just me...


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 16, 2014)

I used Lisinopril 20mg/day and it did nothing for my BP. I was 160/98 at one point. Only thing that helped was to donate blood.


----------

